# I need some information



## Sleepo (Dec 1, 2017)

For those of you who actually look at your tax invoice (partner invoice) from Uber (all should) i would like to know if you have received or looked up the invoice for the period ending 4am 8th March 2021. They have never provided me with one despite numerous requests and i am now discussing with ATO (Tax invoices must be provided within 28 days) A yes or no answer is fine.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Sleepo said:


> For those of you who actually look at your tax invoice (partner invoice) from Uber (all should) i would like to know if you have received or looked up the invoice for the period ending 4am 8th March 2021. They have never provided me with one despite numerous requests and i am now discussing with ATO (Tax invoices must be provided within 28 days) A yes or no answer is fine.


No.


----------



## Sleepo (Dec 1, 2017)

Jack Malarkey said:


> No.


thks


----------

